# Horizontale Navigation: Bild links, Aufzählung mittig, Bild rechts



## 62goes (10. September 2012)

Hallo,

konnte über die Suchfunktion hier im Forum leider keine Antwort auf mein Problem finden, dabei ist es bestimmt ganz simpel zu lösen: 

Die Seite hat eine horizontale Navigation. Links soll ein Bild sein, in der Mitte die eigentliche Navigationleiste (Links in einer Aufzählung), rechts auch ein Bild. Also so:


```
Bild || Navigation || Bild
```

Tatsächlich passiert aber das, obwohl genug Platz ist: Das zweite Bild rutscht immer in die nächste Zeile.

```
Bild || Navigations || 
                       Bild
```



Das ist der CSS-Code: 

```
div.hauptnavi
{
    width:759px;
}
img.Logo
{
    margin:28px 10px 0 0;
    float:left;
}
img.Logo2
{
    margin:28px 0 0 200px;
    float:right;
}
div.hauptnavi ul
{
    display:block;
    float:left;
    width:709px;
    list-style-type:none;
    margin:50px 0 0 50px;
    padding:0;
}
div.hauptnavi ul li
{
    display:block;
    float:left;
    margin:0;
}
div.hauptnavi ul li a
{
    color:#5c2483;
    text-decoration:none;
    font-size:13px;
    line-height:0.8em;
    display:block;
    float:left;
    font-weight:bold;
    padding:10px;
}
```

Und das ist der HTML-Code:


```
<img src="logo_1.png" class="Logo">

<div class="hauptnavi">
<ul>
<li><a href="index">Startseite</a></li>
<li><a href="suche">Suche</a></li>
<li><a href="projekt">Über das Projekt</a></li>
</ul>
</div>

<img src="logo_2.png" class="Logo2">
```

Wäre toll, wenn jemand von euch Rat weiß! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## djheke (10. September 2012)

Die img raus und im div.navi Hintergrundbild rein.

```
div.hauptnavi
{
    width:759px;
    background:url(deinbild.jpg) no-repeat top left ;
    float:left;
}

div.hauptnavi ul
{
    width:709px;
    list-style-type:none;
    margin:50px auto 0 auto;
    padding:0;
    overflow:hidden;
}
div.hauptnavi ul li
{
    float:left;
    margin:0; padding:0;
}
div.hauptnavi ul li a
{
    color:#5c2483;
    text-decoration:none;
    font-size:13px;
    line-height:0.8em;
    display:block;
    font-weight:bold;
    padding:10px;
}
```
Die margins von ul musst du ggf. noch anpassen.


----------

